# $200 product give-a-way and new lower pricing



## Maximpeptides (Aug 7, 2014)

Choose a number between 1 and 1000 the closest number to ours will receive *$200 in free product* get your guesses in we will be announcing the winning number on Sunday! 

Also we are glad to introduce new lower prices! Check them out!


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in.   I choose 777........


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 7, 2014)

133

@#$%&


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2014)

345.........


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 7, 2014)

789

Voodoo


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 7, 2014)

419

kaaaa-blaaaam


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 7, 2014)

666

Hail satan


----------



## MANBEARPIG (Aug 7, 2014)

191...........


----------



## over9cc (Aug 7, 2014)

476

il share 50/50 with the winner


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 7, 2014)

204

>\*]!]£\!\¥_£.€!\_¥_!|¥\


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 7, 2014)

222........


----------



## bronco (Aug 7, 2014)

111 @#$%...


----------



## losieloos (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll go with 1000.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 8, 2014)

410

Este carne de rata!


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 8, 2014)

643.              .


----------



## don draco (Aug 8, 2014)

432

10char


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going with 47.


----------



## bvs (Aug 8, 2014)

217...........


----------



## Mind2muscle (Aug 8, 2014)

23 here we go!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucky #7

10char


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 8, 2014)

214 ......


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Aug 9, 2014)

666.........................


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 9, 2014)

Last day to get your guesses in!


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 10, 2014)

The winning number was.... 666!! Congratulations to the winner PinkBear with a guess of 666!! please email me at info@maximpeptide.com with your user name board that you won on, your shipping address and of course what products you'd like. 




Peptides items falls into our Buy 1 Get 1 Free Category.

GHRP-2 (5mg)
GHRP-6 (5mg)
Ipamorelin (2mg)
Hexarelin (2mg)
CJC-1295 (GRF 1-29) (2mg)
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg


Research Liquids that fall into our Buy 2 get 1 Free Category

Anastrozole 1.5mg X 30ml
Clenbuterol 200mcg per ml x 30ml
Clomiphene
Tadalafil 30 mg per ml x 30 ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg per ml x 30ml
Ketotifen Fumarate 1 MG (30ml)
T3 (liothyronine)


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 10, 2014)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> 666.........................



Sorry I did not see that there were 2 guesses of 666 so the 2nd winner is h3llsman!


----------



## Pinkbear (Aug 12, 2014)

I knew Satan loved me


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 12, 2014)

But Hellsman has an avi of himself flexing with the duckface. Automatic disqualification. Lol


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 12, 2014)

Dont miss this!


​


----------



## Armenian (Aug 12, 2014)

69 :32 (1):


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 12, 2014)

1242

This is for science...


----------



## Get Some (Aug 12, 2014)

40 for 24.... 40% off for 24 hours... interestingly enough, 40% off of $40 happens to be $24...numbers are great


----------

